# Serious issues with i5-2500K CPU temperatures. Reaches 60 degrees!



## Kikka

I just assembled my new PC and installed Windows 7. My BIOS CPU temp shows 55C-60C, but my mobo Suite monitor shows only 40C-45C. Which one is correct? Are these temperatures normal with my hardware? Am I at risk of damaging my CPU?

Thanks for any help!

Here is my rig:
*Video Card:* NVIDIA GeForce GTX560 Ti AMP 1 GB
*CPU:* Intel Core i5 2500K 3,3 GHz LGA1155
*Power Supply:* Corsair TX850W V2 Enthusiast
*RAM:* Corsair Vengeance 2x4 GB 1600MHz DDR3
B]Hard Drive:[/B] Western Digital Caviar Black 1 TB SATA 6 Gb/s 7200 RPM 64MB
*Optical Drive:* Samsung SH-222AB
*Motherboard: * P8Z68-V
*Case:* Cooler Master 690 II Advanced


----------



## lincsman

I don't know which is correct, you could also install speedfan and check that. personally I don't think that there is anything wrong with 55-60 degrees, however over time your processor might wear out and one day fry. So I would maybe check with a few different programs to see what the actual temp is and if it proves to be at 60 degrees than maybe think about some different cooling options. However nothing will fry at once with those temps, so it's up to you for sure. Either way I wouldn't really worry too much unless it is going towards 65 to 70 degrees.


----------



## claptonman

55-60c are terrible temps at idle. Don't think there isn't anything wrong. BIOS is the most accurate.

Are you using your stock fan and heatsink?
How did you apply the thermal paste?
Are you getting enough airflow?
Did you use the cable management that came with your case? Might wanna throw up a picture of the inside.
What is the ambient temperature in your room?


----------



## Kikka

CoreTemp show my CPU idle temperature as 40C.


----------



## claptonman

Ok, could you answer my other questions I posted?


----------



## Kikka

claptonman said:


> 55-60c are terrible temps at idle. Don't think there isn't anything wrong. BIOS is the most accurate.
> 
> Are you using your stock fan and heatsink?
> How did you apply the thermal paste?
> Are you getting enough airflow?
> Did you use the cable management that came with your case? Might wanna throw up a picture of the inside.
> What is the ambient temperature in your room?



I am using the stock fan and heatsink.
I didn't apply TIM as the stock sink had some already.
For the 3 stock coolers I have, yes.
I'm obsessed with flawless cable management . I only had to tuck the remaining PSU cords inside the case under the HDD spaces. But they are neatly bunched.
Ambient temp is about 21C.


----------



## linkin

BIOS has no power saving features and will thus run the CPU at full speed until you enter the OS where EIST and power saving functions start to work, which is why you see a lower temp once in the OS.

60 degrees is perfectly safe as well. At 80 degrees I'd start to worry.


----------



## Kikka

claptonman said:


> Ok, could you answer my other questions I posted?



They are answered now .


----------



## claptonman

Right now, I would suggest reapplying the thermal paste after cleaning the heatsink and CPU with an alcohol mixture. In my experience, placing a rice-sized drop in the middle of the CPU and letting it spread works the best. I just did a friend's build with a coolermaster 212+ and he's getting 25-30c temps with his 2500k with the drop-in-the-middle technique. 60c idle temps is not good at all. I wouldn't be happy, because once you start playing a game or a CPU intensive program, it will skyrocket.


----------



## Kikka

Well 60c is only the BIOS temperature. Core Temp in OS says 37-40C on idle. I think I'll heed your advice and buy the 212+. How exactly does the cleaning of the CPU/heatsink happen?


----------



## claptonman

Applying it yourself gives you better contact from your CPU to your heatsink. When you said "I didn't apply TIM as the stock sink had some already." does that mean you used the thermal paste that came with the heatsink, or it already had some on it? If it already had some on it, then I would say you should clean it off.
Use alcohol with above 90% alcohol. People say using coffee filters work the best. Clean it all off, careful not to use too much alcohol and don't soak it, then dry it off with another coffee filter.
Your stock sink should be fine, just sounds like the thermal paste was applied wrong. But if you want the 212+, make sure your case can fit it. It is huge.


----------



## xxmorpheus

easy solution, just buy a corsair h60, my cpu idles at 23c with it


----------

